

Alibaba IPO could raise $18B-$25B on $110B valuation - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/16/alibaba-ipo-could-raise-18-25b-on-110b-valuation-companys-growth-meteoric/

======
DigitalSea
Wow. That is one hell of a valuation. If Yahoo! were to capitalise on Alibaba
IPO'ing and if it's a massive success, then it would provide a nice little
buffer of cash for the next few years for Yahoo! to re-establish itself in the
web space once more like it currently has been.

An interesting thing about Alibaba is that you never really hear of it in
Australia, nor anywhere else, but this silent company is absolutely nailing
it.

~~~
prateekj
Exactly! Alibaba is killing it and Yahoo! needs cash. This would definitely go
a long way in reestablishing Yahoo!, especially with all those recent
acquisitions.

